# How often do you bathe your pet?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I bathe mine every other week but when Beatrice was going through her coat change it was every week


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I bath my show dog weekly. It doesn't dry out the skin with the right products. My other dogs I'm a lot lazier about.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad you asked this question because I was wondering too.

First - have you looked at food allergies and intolerances in your dog - that could be the reason for biting and chewing skin. My dog has allergies to legumes (peas, lentils etc.) which is in most commercial dog food including the one she was eating with her breeder - and she was scratching her face, licking paws and would rub her body on the back of the couch. Her ears were a little red too. All this went away when I stopped feeding her legumes. Your dog could have a problem with any of the ingredients in her food. It's not fun having allergies.

As someone with very sensitive skin - I completely avoid any skin products with perfume/scents and dyes as well as known irritating ingredients. Given your puppy's allergies - look dog products for sensitive skin and read the ingredients.

Back to your question: My dog normally gets washed once a month when she goes for grooming. There have been a few times where she was in ponds and got full of mud/silt/sand and needed a complete bath. I've also washed her legs when she's gotten muddy. Normally my dog doesn't get dirty and she never rolls in grass (or worse). 

I've noticed some people here wash their dogs weekly or every two weeks and I'm not sure why.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I find washing them bi- monthly makes grooming easier, I home groom. Also my pom/chi Gracie has allergies and bathing regularly helps get rid of the pollen etc that she is allergic too.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Every 10-14 days for my puppy growing show coat. She is almost 6 months and her coat isn't super long yet, and she isn't going through coat change so she doesn't quite require a weekly bath yet. But if I was keeping my dog in a shorter pet trim, probably only once a month would be enough. She is white so she looks super dirty, very quickly. This was yesterday, we are about 11 days from her last bath and won't be home to bathe until Monday.


----------



## Lorib64 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you all.

I love seeing all the pictures


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha too frequently because he is loves to dig and roll in mud. I’d say every 10 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is bathed every 7-10 days. I try to keep her as clean as possible as she does have allergies to various chemicals and environmental factors, and I don't want to have to use chemicals or medications for fleas as I don't want to risk a bad reaction from them. So in keeping her clean she has no fleas (is allergic to fleas) and only needs antihistamines if the pollen count is high............She will also chew on her feet (if she has a reaction to something) to the point where they get raw......having dealt with a dog in the past that was allergic to everything, the one thing I remember best, is the doggie dermatologist telling me 'clean skin is healthy skin' when a dog is known to have allergies. Oh, she also gets her face and feet washed or wiped every day!

Besides it's much nicer to sleep with a dog that smells good LOL


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey and Dolly are bathed every 7-10 days, but by day 9 or 10 the brushing takes longer and they start scratching. I really like to keep it to 7 or 8 days between baths. Has anyone here tried the Nagayu Bathing System?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls are bathed every 2 weeks and groomer once a month, I trim face, butt between groomings and take to pet smart for feet between groomings, the all 3 sleep with me and I want them clean and smelling good. They only go out to potty, they do not run around outside, as they are toys and can get exercise in the house


----------

